# Hiding Desktop Icons In Windows XP



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

1) Right-click a blank area of your desktop. 
2) Point to "Arrange Icons By" in the pop-up menu. 
3) In the secondary menu, click the "Show Desktop Icons" option 
to remove the checkmark. 

That's it! No more icons. To restore them just run the drill 
again to put the checkmark back next to "Show Desktop Icons" 
and all of your shortcut icons will be back again.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Um, good trick, but why would we want are icons gone?

Alan


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

You might have a breathtaking picture as your Wallpaper, and all of those Icons would obscure the beauty of it.


----------



## addy (Mar 16, 2005)

Hahahahaha, good answer. And a good tip. Thanks!
(setting up breathtaking wallpaper....)


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Good answer.

Welcome to TSG.

Alan

EDIT: Sorry, you've been here a while, my bad.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

When I arrange my Icons, they get mad...  .... 










So,,,, I leave them alone...  Good tip... :up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I use the bblean for windows, a shell replacement. It doesn't even let you have icons on your desktop in the first place!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The Wonderful Icon, despite its unfortunate name, gives you a lot of control over desktop icons, allows minimizing apps and windows to the tray, etc.

Another good one is WatchCat.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

You may want to take a look at this freebie:
http://www.downlinx.com/proghtml/126/12644.htm


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

buf said:


> You may want to take a look at this freebie:
> http://www.downlinx.com/proghtml/126/12644.htm


Am I missing something, or is there no expiration on the trial?

"Price: $15"


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

lol, a freebie that you pay 15 dollars for.

And kenny, I have seen that icon war movie and it's pretty funny.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I won't argue with what you are posting. I did not read the "offering" but was just relying on what I have been using for 2-3 years, which is free. I assumed it still was.
Sorry for mis-directing you. It is an easy to use program and when activated by the user, a pair of "eye balls" sit in the Sys Tray and the desktop icons go away. Click on the eyes and the icons are back!! Again, I am sorry for the false alarm. Don't think it is worth the $15 *unless* something more in now included in the software/


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The good freebies always end up costing. That's why I'm more diligent about updating the good freeware than the payware so that I'll get the last of the free ones.

But take a look at the ones I mentioned above. They are still free and similar.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

*Very Good Advice!!!!!!!*


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

buf said:


> *Very Good Advice!!!!!!!*


Think so? Well, check out this site. It gets better all the time.

http://www.oldversion.com/


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Go there from time to time but thanks for the link/reminder.
BTW, I searched among my personal files for the free Bananas Software for the feature that hides the desktop icons and found it, copied it to a floppy and will post it here or send it to whomever; if that is permissible. If it is to be posted here, I may need your help to do that. Would PM suffice??


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It would be preferable to put it up for download from some external source, if possible.

Certainly you can send whatever to whomever if you choose to arrange that by PM.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

A two page thread on hiding Desktop Icons
and no one has recommended....*Iconoid?*

Check it out!

:up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Telstar said:


> A two page thread on hiding Desktop Icons
> and no one has recommended....*Iconoid?*
> 
> Check it out!
> ...


There are really a lot of them. But you're right----Iconoid was a major oversight .


----------

